# DFWAPC April meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

April meeting will be about a few different things, not one specific topic as usual:

- Outdoor tanks
- Preparing fish food
- Test kits
- Dosing.

To get directions to the meeting go here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------

